# atv/offroad lighting



## DawgU (Nov 30, 2010)

Is anyone familiar with Rigid Industries E Series LED lighting? Someone found a similar product by RacerInnovation on ebay. I don't know how to determine which is better given the information available. Any advice on how to do so would be greatly appreciated.


----------

